# Better Homes Roast Peppered Rib Eye recipe needed...



## shlac (Nov 17, 2003)

One of my all time favorite recipes is packed away in a storage unit in Seattle, Wa (I'm in VA). I'm hoping someone has a Better Homes Cookbook which they could look it up in for me. The one I got it out of is at least 15 years old, though probably closer to 25. 

What I am looking for is a recipe for a roast. It was rubbed with coarsely cracked pepper and marinated in a mixture containing soy sauce and tomato paste. There was also cardamom in the recipe. That's all I can remember except that it was located on the first page of its section. 

I was hoping to make it for a special dinner next weekend...


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 17, 2003)

*Roast Peppered Rib Eye*

Enjoy schlac (come back and visit though)  8) 

Roast Peppered Rib Eye

1 5-6 lb. boneless rib eye beef roast
1/2 cup coarsely cracked pepper
1/2 tsp. ground cardamom
1 TBS tomato paste
1 tsp. paprika
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1 cup soy sauce
3/4 cup vinegar

Trim excess fat from meat.  Combine pepper and cardamom; rub all over meat and press in with heel of palm.  Place meat in shallow baking dish.   Combine tomato paste, paprika, and garlic powder; gradually add soy, then vinegar.  Carefully pour mixture over meat; marinate in refrigerator overnight.  Baste with marinade several times while marinating.

Remove meat from marinade.  Let stand at room temperature 1 hour.  Wrap meat in foil; place in shallow pan.  Roast in slow oven (300° F) for 2 hours for medium-rare.  Open foil; ladle out and reserve drippings.

Brown roast, uncovered, at 350° F. while making....

Gravy - Strain pan drippings; skim off excess fat.  To 1 cup meat juices; add 1 cup water; bring to boiling.  Add a little marinade, if desired.

Serve roast au jus, or thicken gravy with 1 1/2 TBS cornstarch mixed with 1/4 cup cold water.  Makes 8 - 10 servings.


----------



## shlac (Nov 18, 2003)

Thank you SO MUCH!!!  I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 18, 2003)

You are so welcome - It was in the first place I looked.


----------

